# prehistoric piranha?



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

just wondering if there was a prehistoric piranha,did the piranha evovle to what it is now,or was it always the same for them millions of years


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

No clue....







no clue how to spell clue either.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

hmmmmm







,i wonder


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres a great article pertaining to jurassic piranhas still found today in the wild. CLICK ON THIS for more details.


----------

